# swapping 9w3 with 9w2



## andrep182 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi guys,

I have a question regarding swapping the two modules I mentioned in the title. I have a 2010 CC, and I can care less about the phonebook, push to talk and all that stuff, I just want the BT audio to work with my car. 

After researching about this topic for awhile, I think I understand what I need to do to make BT audio to work and I just want to confirm that what's in my mind is right. 

So, the only thing I need to do would be to purchase a 9W2 module, remove the current 9w3 from my car and swap it with the 9w2 module, then it should be just plug n play right? Also, the only reason that I would need to use VAG COM for this procedure is to configure my 'mic' button to work as mute instead of push to talk, is that correct? 

Please let me know if I am missing something within this procedure, thank you in advance!


----------



## andrep182 (Aug 1, 2010)

dcdubbin202 said:


> You have two options:
> - downgrade to 9W2
> - upgrade to 9W7
> 
> The 9W7 module has the same features as the 9W3 but adds A2DP streaming support. You won't be losing any functionality in the process.


I understand that, what i was concerned about was the procedure; I don't have a VAG COM, so if swapping module is a straight up a plug n play thing, and VAG COM will only important if I wanted to set up the button on the steering wheel, I will go ahead and downgrade my module. However, if there's more to it than just swapping the two bluetooth module, I was hoping someone can point it out to me


----------



## M3Tech (Jan 26, 2007)

andrep182 said:


> I understand that, what i was concerned about was the procedure; I don't have a VAG COM, so if swapping module is a straight up a plug n play thing, and VAG COM will only important if I wanted to set up the button on the steering wheel, *I will go ahead and downgrade my module.* However, if there's more to it than just swapping the two bluetooth module, I was hoping someone can point it out to me


Have you checked that your OEM BT connector has the audio wires already installed to support either the 9w2 or the 9w7 stereo output (4-wires)?

I would not think so, as the factory installed 9w3 is only mono output (2-wires).


----------



## andrep182 (Aug 1, 2010)

M3Tech said:


> Have you checked that your OEM BT connector has the audio wires already installed to support either the 9w2 or the 9w7 stereo output (4-wires)?
> 
> I would not think so, as the factory installed 9w3 is only mono output (2-wires).


Do you know how to identify the wires? I know there's a bundle of wires connected to the tab which connects to the bluetooth module... But, if what you said is in fact true, then that's a bummer for me =( I really wanted to have this feature, I think it was silly for VW to even create this module (9W3). They should have gone ahead to skip it and make 9w7 after 9w2


----------



## M3Tech (Jan 26, 2007)

andrep182 said:


> Do you know how to identify the wires? I know there's a bundle of wires connected to the tab which connects to the bluetooth module... But, if what you said is in fact true, then that's a bummer for me =( I really wanted to have this feature, I think it was silly for VW to even create this module (9W3). They should have gone ahead to skip it and make 9w7 after 9w2


Take a look at the upper left corner of this illustration... those are the 4 telephones wires for stereo:










There should be a label with the same illustration on top of your unit.


----------



## andrep182 (Aug 1, 2010)

You guys both are awesome, thanks for the pointers, I'll check it out


----------



## andrep182 (Aug 1, 2010)

Bummer! my pin 4 and 5 isn't there, then like M3 said, I got no stereo capabilities.. sucks.


----------



## M3Tech (Jan 26, 2007)

andrep182 said:


> Bummer! my pin 4 and 5 isn't there, then like M3 said, I got no stereo capabilities.. sucks.


VW sells those wires with the correct pins already crimped.


----------



## andrep182 (Aug 1, 2010)

M3Tech said:


> VW sells those wires with the correct pins already crimped.


I think I saw these wires on ebay as well... Do you know any tutorial/instructions on how to replace this cable? I'm a total noob when it comes to cars, so any help/advice is appreciated.

Also, when you said VW did you mean the drivergear site @ the official VW website? because I did not find it there... please bare with me, I'm trying to learn asap haha


----------



## M3Tech (Jan 26, 2007)

andrep182 said:


> I think I saw these wires on ebay as well... Do you know any tutorial/instructions on how to replace this cable? I'm a total noob when it comes to cars, so any help/advice is appreciated.
> 
> Also, when you said VW did you mean the drivergear site @ the official VW website? because I did not find it there... please bare with me, I'm trying to learn asap haha


VW = dealer

Contact Bud at CheckeredFlag VW, he's a vendor here. He will get you those wires.

You will not replace the cable, you will add those two missing wires to it. The pin assignments for that BT module connector are somewhere in this forum, so you will know which pin in which slot goes where in specific.


----------



## mdraco (Aug 3, 2010)

I also have this problem. I have a 2010 CC with a RCD510 and I upgraded the 9w3 to a 9w7 just for A2DP only to find out that these 2 wire are missing. Now everything works but I only get music on the right side of the car. 

I know where the two wires go on the bluetooth unit but have no idea where they go on the RCD510 dose anyone here know? Also I have called many VW dealers none can give me just the wire harness with the two missing wires so I'm trying to add them myself but I also need to know what end to put on the wires so they would connect and lock into the plastic connectors.

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## mdraco (Aug 3, 2010)

dcdubbin202 said:


> Look at the diagram M3Tech posted above. They'd connect to pins 11 and 5 on the little telephone connector on the radio's quadralock connector.



Thanks, I missed that when I looked at the diagram. The only thing I'm missing now is what type of connectors goes on the ends of the wires that then get inserted into the quadralock connector.


----------



## M3Tech (Jan 26, 2007)

mdraco said:


> Thanks, I missed that when I looked at the diagram. The only thing I'm missing now is *what type of connectors* goes on the ends of the wires that then get inserted into the quadralock connector.


http://www.tycoelectronics.com/comm...M_963726-1Rpdf3D3D_CVM_CVM_963726-1_R.pdf


----------



## mdraco (Aug 3, 2010)

M3Tech said:


> http://www.tycoelectronics.com/comm...M_963726-1Rpdf3D3D_CVM_CVM_963726-1_R.pdf


Thank for the info M3Tech, now yet another problem no one seems to have them in stock :banghead: Dose anyone know where I can buy 963726-1 terminal in the US?


----------



## M3Tech (Jan 26, 2007)

mdraco said:


> Thank for the info M3Tech, now yet another problem no one seems to have them in stock :banghead: Dose anyone know where I can buy 963726-1 terminal in the US?


You can request samples from Tyco; sometimes they send 4-6. The problem with that contact is that it is sold in quantities of 500-50000. 

Contact Bud at Checkered Flag VW: http://forums.vwvortex.com/member.php?345401-Bud-CheckeredFlagVW

He should be able to get you the VW OEM version of that Tyco connector, including the wire already crimped to it. The P/N should be part of the repair section of the Quadralock sub connectors (12-pin each), so either the parts or the service department should be able to find it.


----------



## andrep182 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hmm I never went this far to find out where the quadralock terminal is located, I guess I'll take a look at it tonight ... Somebody is selling 9w2 module for cheap, I need to figure this out asap


----------



## dcjenkins (Oct 15, 2009)

I just wanted to pop in and say thanks for all the instructions. I am a few days away from having to do this myself, so I will definitely be back to comb through these threads. I know to you guys who can do this in your sleep it may get monotonous to relay this information, but for us noobs it is *greatly* appreciated! :thumbup:


----------



## dcjenkins (Oct 15, 2009)

westend said:


> If you decide to sell your 9w3 unit please let me know, I'm looking to purchase one. Thanks.


Just sent a PM.


----------



## andrep182 (Aug 1, 2010)

dcjenkins said:


> I just wanted to pop in and say thanks for all the instructions. I am a few days away from having to do this myself, so I will definitely be back to comb through these threads. I know to you guys who can do this in your sleep it may get monotonous to relay this information, but for us noobs it is *greatly* appreciated! :thumbup:


I second this, you guys rock!


----------



## lionmilk (Aug 4, 2010)

I have also a 9w3 unit available if anybody's interested! Just got out from my CC that has 567 miles on it haha.


----------



## andrep182 (Aug 1, 2010)

man 9w3 is such a fail product, lol


----------



## andrep182 (Aug 1, 2010)

If anyone is wondering on how to open up the head unit, I found a thread that shows it step by step

http://vwnavi.com/showthread.php/13574-DIY-install-rcd-510-to-RNS-510-on-2010-CC


----------



## mdraco (Aug 3, 2010)

I finally got A2DP working  I would like to thank everyone for all the help, I don't think I could have done it with out you guys. A special thanks to Bud at CheckeredFlag VW he did what no other VW dealer would and got me the part number I needed. 

For those of you still trying to find out how to add the missing wires to make A2DP work. This is the part number you would need (Thanks to Bud) 000979010E or 000979010EA. This is nothing more then a wire with 2 terminals so to get the 4 terminals needed you will need two of them.


----------



## dcjenkins (Oct 15, 2009)

dcdubbin202 said:


> Actually, thanks to me. And then thanks to Bud.
> 
> Who do you think he calls when he has questions? Haha.


 Haha. Indeed, thanks to dcdubbin202! I just installed my 9W7 and it was beyond easy, I couldn't believe it. And, the push to talk on the steering wheel works with no problems! The voice recognition is cool!!  

Now all I need are the wires from bud to get stereo for my A2DP. I've PM'd him -- if there is a better way to contact him, please let me know. 


Many Thanks, 
Dave


----------



## mdraco (Aug 3, 2010)

dcdubbin202 said:


> Actually, thanks to me. And then thanks to Bud.
> 
> Who do you think he calls when he has questions? Haha.


 LOL...:laugh: You the man dcdubbin202 Thanks for the help.


----------



## dcjenkins (Oct 15, 2009)

mdraco said:


> I finally got A2DP working  I would like to thank everyone for all the help, I don't think I could have done it with out you guys. A special thanks to Bud at CheckeredFlag VW he did what no other VW dealer would and got me the part number I needed.
> 
> For those of you still trying to find out how to add the missing wires to make A2DP work. This is the part number you would need (Thanks to Bud) 000979010E or 000979010EA. This is nothing more then a wire with 2 terminals so to get the 4 terminals needed you will need two of them.


 mdraco, did you have to connect these two new sets of wires to your RNS-510 directly or is there a more convenient area to connect? 

Also, just to confirm, this is all you needed to convert to stereo from mono, are these two sets of wires? 

Thanks.


----------



## mdraco (Aug 3, 2010)

dcjenkins said:


> mdraco, did you have to connect these two new sets of wires to your RNS-510 directly or is there a more convenient area to connect?
> 
> Also, just to confirm, this is all you needed to convert to stereo from mono, are these two sets of wires?
> 
> Thanks.


 I connected them to RNS-510 using the phone connector, on my radio it was the only connector that had two wires. I just unplug it and inserted the wires then plug it back into the RNS-510. I didn't unplug any of the other connections so the radio never lost power. 

Yes, the only thing I did was add the two wires nothing else.


----------



## Random One (Jul 28, 2010)

Has anyone got the stereo bluetooth to work with the RCD510 ? 
I got the 9w7 installed with no issues and dcdubbin202 pointed me to the telephone pin out. I made the two wires for the connection and placed them in pins 4 and 5 on the bluetooth, then 5 and 11 on the head unit. I don't get stereo,. I even jumped the outputs from the right to the 5 and 11 left just to see if I could get sound out of it and it does not work. 
I am beginning to think that the standard RCD is crippled. 

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## dcjenkins (Oct 15, 2009)

mdraco said:


> I connected them to RNS-510 using the phone connector, on my radio it was the only connector that had two wires. I just unplug it and inserted the wires then plug it back into the RNS-510. I didn't unplug any of the other connections so the radio never lost power.
> 
> Yes, the only thing I did was add the two wires nothing else.


 You'll have to excuse me if I'm asking the painfully obvious, I'm just attempting to properly visualize this before I start. Could you please confirm or clarify? 

1) So, you had to remove your RNS-510 from the dash, but not disconnect it, in order to gain access to the phone connector, which I assume is on the back of it? 

2) With your two new set of wires, do you have to feed them under the carpet and behind the dash to the RNS-510? And then into the BT connector at pins 4 and 5? 

Thanks!


----------



## Random One (Jul 28, 2010)

dcjenkins said:


> You'll have to excuse me if I'm asking the painfully obvious, I'm just attempting to properly visualize this before I start. Could you please confirm or clarify?
> 
> 1) So, you had to remove your RNS-510 from the dash, but not disconnect it, in order to gain access to the phone connector, which I assume is on the back of it?
> 
> ...


 I removed the head unit since it was easier to get me hands back there. The wires can be fed down the back and then to the passenger side where you remove the trim piece you have access to the carpet. I just forced my hand in the area that the 9w7 sits, and reached diagonal towards the side. Then pushed the wires down in with other hand. Very easy since they are thin wires, just do not pull the wires because they can break based on the gage of your wire.


----------



## Random One (Jul 28, 2010)

dcdubbin202 said:


> Sorry! Pins are different on the RCD. Try 11 and 12...
> 
> 1 – *Microphone input, negative
> 2 – *AUX output, audio, right
> ...


 I may have been looking at this to long and can not just see what is in front of me, but I found







that is the same as your pin outs. There is only 5 male pins in the headunit for that connector. R+/_ is the only one that was connected on pins 6 and 12. is it possible that the mute pin is not 10 and really 5 ? so then I go 11 and 10 ? 
I really do not want to crack open the case on the RCD to trace the circuits. :banghead: 
I will make new cables and double check tomorrow. 

Anyone want to sell me a RNS-510 for cheap  then I can quit worrying about this. 

thanks for all the help


----------



## mdraco (Aug 3, 2010)

dcjenkins said:


> You'll have to excuse me if I'm asking the painfully obvious, I'm just attempting to properly visualize this before I start. Could you please confirm or clarify?
> 
> 1) So, you had to remove your RNS-510 from the dash, but not disconnect it, in order to gain access to the phone connector, which I assume is on the back of it?
> 
> ...


 
1) Yes I removed the radio from the dash, there's enough slack in the wires that you don't need to disconnect the radio. All the connections are on the back but I only disconnected the phone it was the only one with two wires. 

2) Yes I had to feed the wires under the carpet and up the dash. On the BT I connected pins 4 and 5.


----------



## dcjenkins (Oct 15, 2009)

@mdraco 
@Random One 

Thank you both for the extra detail, that helps me out.


----------



## M3Tech (Jan 26, 2007)

dcjenkins said:


> You'll have to excuse me if I'm asking the painfully obvious, I'm just attempting to properly visualize this before I start. Could you please confirm or clarify?
> 
> 1) So, you had to remove your RNS-510 from the dash, but not disconnect it, in order to gain access to the phone connector, which I assume is on the back of it?
> 
> ...


 
Yes, this is painful dude. 

You should go to a professional, you are going to mess something up. :sly:


----------



## Random One (Jul 28, 2010)

mdraco said:


> 1) Yes I removed the radio from the dash, there's enough slack in the wires that you don't need to disconnect the radio. All the connections are on the back but I only disconnected the phone it was the only one with two wires.
> 
> 2) Yes I had to feed the wires under the carpet and up the dash. On the BT I connected pins 4 and 5.


 When you did step 2, did you get stereo A2DP ? I am hearing that I might need to code the RCD to get this to work.


----------



## dcjenkins (Oct 15, 2009)

@Random One 
@mdraco 

I was able to locate the wires, p/n #000979010E at a local dealer. Did you guys cut and splice these original wires with additional wire in order to run all the way from the RNS/RCD-510 to the BT module? Any additional information is welcome. Thank you. 

Yes, to the angst of M3Tech, I definitely am a noob at this.


----------



## Random One (Jul 28, 2010)

dcjenkins said:


> @Random One
> @mdraco
> 
> I was able to locate the wires, p/n #000979010E at a local dealer. Did you guys cut and splice these original wires with additional wire in order to run all the way from the RNS/RCD-510 to the BT module? Any additional information is welcome. Thank you.
> ...


 I just stuck the wires female clip in the blue connector on one side and in the green connector on the telephone connector on back of head unit. I ran the wires under the carpet first. (Those wires do not have to follow the same path as the harness to get from point A to B). DO NOT cut any of the existing wires or you WILL make things much harder on yourself.


----------



## dcjenkins (Oct 15, 2009)

Random One said:


> I just stuck the wires female clip in the blue connector on one side and in the green connector on the telephone connector on back of head unit. I ran the wires under the carpet first. (Those wires do not have to follow the same path as the harness to get from point A to B). DO NOT cut any of the existing wires or you WILL make things much harder on yourself.


 Where you're connecting the newly added wires makes sense, from the green connector on the back of the head unit to the blue connector on the BT module, but the new wires that I picked up are only about 1.5 feet long and definitely wouldn't be long enough to run that full length. I picked up the same ones that mdraco did.


----------



## mdraco (Aug 3, 2010)

Random One said:


> When you did step 2, did you get stereo A2DP ? I am hearing that I might need to code the RCD to get this to work.


 I didn't need to do any codes; it just worked once the wires were connected..


----------



## mdraco (Aug 3, 2010)

dcjenkins said:


> @Random One
> @mdraco
> 
> I was able to locate the wires, p/n #000979010E at a local dealer. Did you guys cut and splice these original wires with additional wire in order to run all the way from the RNS/RCD-510 to the BT module? Any additional information is welcome. Thank you.
> ...


 You do not cut any of the original wires in the car. You only cut and splice the 000979010E to make them longer.


----------



## dcjenkins (Oct 15, 2009)

mdraco said:


> You do not cut any of the original wires in the car. You only cut and splice the 000979010E to make them longer.


 
Right, I was just wanting confirmation that you cut these new wires, not the originals. I appreciate the reply.


----------



## Random One (Jul 28, 2010)

mdraco said:


> I didn't need to do any codes; it just worked once the wires were connected..


 Thanks for the info....I gave in and ordered the official wires. I must have a bad connection in the connectors I used....figures :banghead:


----------



## dcjenkins (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm happy to report back that I'm now rolling with BT audio stereo. :thumbup: 

It was challenging for sure, for a noob. I almost bit off more than I could chew, but with perseverance and a lot of cursing it all worked out. 

There is one area that concerned me at first, but ultimately it didn't hinder it from working. When I inserted the two ends into the green connector on the back of the head unit, pins 5 and 11, they did not slide in like they were meant for that piece. I had to force them. I should add that I did study the piece and see how the other wire ends were seated in there, and I definitely was inserting them properly. There is a groove that has to be on the proper side in order for the green plastic housing to slide back over the inner black connector. 

It was just the opposite for the blue connector on the BT Module, the ends felt like they were meant for that connector and fit perfectly. 

Did anyone else experience this with the green connector on the head unit? 

Thanks again to all for information and support. :beer:


----------



## dcjenkins (Oct 15, 2009)

dcdubbin202 said:


> Excellent dc! Good to hear!


 Many thanks, dcdubbin, your help on this forum is invaluable!


----------



## M3Tech (Jan 26, 2007)

dcjenkins said:


> I'm happy to report back that I'm now rolling with BT audio stereo. :thumbup:
> 
> It was challenging for sure, for a noob. I almost bit off more than I could chew, but with perseverance and a lot of cursing it all worked out.
> 
> ...


 Congratulations. Seriously.


----------



## dcjenkins (Oct 15, 2009)

M3Tech said:


> Congratulations. Seriously.


 Thanks, M3Tech. Your posts definitely helped out. :beer:


----------



## digitaldisease (Aug 11, 2010)

Just for clarification before I start running the wires from a 9w3 to 9w7. 

Is it 
BT Harness pin 4 -> Head Unit pin 5 
BT Harness pin 5 -> Head Unit pin 11 

or 

BT Harness pin 4 -> Head Unit pin 11 
BT Harness pin 5 -> Head Unit pin 5


----------



## Random One (Jul 28, 2010)

digitaldisease said:


> Just for clarification before I start running the wires from a 9w3 to 9w7.
> 
> Is it
> BT Harness pin 4 -> Head Unit pin 5
> ...



I finally got around to replacing my cables with the PN from above and all worked as planned
For the pins I believe I went :
BT Harness pin 4 -> Head Unit pin 11
BT Harness pin 5 -> Head Unit pin 5


thanks for all the input.


----------



## dcjenkins (Oct 15, 2009)

Random One said:


> I finally got around to replacing my cables with the PN from above and all worked as planned
> For the pins I believe I went :
> BT Harness pin 4 -> Head Unit pin 11
> BT Harness pin 5 -> Head Unit pin 5
> ...



Congrats!

BTW, did you have the same situation I did with the ends not fitting as cleanly into the green connector on the head unit? I had to force those to set all the way in, unlike the ones for the blue BT module.


----------



## osoliman (Jul 22, 2003)

*Thank you*

I would like to thanks everyone who contributed to this thread, without it i would have never installed my 9w7 with stereo a2dp. 

My car is a passat that came with a nokia rsap module with voice control and no Bluetooth streaming. I got. The 9w7 from eBay from carsystems.pl in Poland and it came with cable and mic. 

I swapped my original module with the new module and my iPhone worked and streaming worked only in a single channel (right), i then with the help of this thread took out two wires from the cabe and routed them under the carpet from my rcd510 to the new BT module in the same pin locations as mentioned in the thread and it worked   

One hint is to start on the radio route it on the passenger side to the carpet, remove the carpet from the front and one hand from the BT module cut out and another hand from under the removed carpet route the rest of the wires. 

Everything works, voice control , BT streaming, phone function , phone book and recent calls synch. Only thing is my MFD has squares in place of the iPod and battery icons. I guess it is a firmware update that can solve this but it dosent bother me. 


Again thank you all :laugh:


----------



## dcjenkins (Oct 15, 2009)

osoliman said:


> I would like to thanks everyone who contributed to this thread, without it i would have never installed my 9w7 with stereo a2dp.
> 
> My car is a passat that came with a nokia rsap module with voice control and no Bluetooth streaming. I got. The 9w7 from eBay from carsystems.pl in Poland and it came with cable and mic.
> 
> ...


 Congrats! I believe those squares, which I get as well, are due to us not having the premium MFD. dcdubbin has as thread here that shows his premium display with all the bells and whistles.


----------



## .KIX. (Sep 8, 2008)

My 9w2 and rcd 510 cant comunicate via BT audio, I guess I need that mod to make my cables comunicate. 

I would appreciate a how to with pics about this minor surgery (*crosses fingers) 

Thanks for the info BTW. 

(maybe Ill take the plunge and make the cables myself, but a nice how to would be great)


----------



## osoliman (Jul 22, 2003)

.KIX. said:


> My 9w2 and rcd 510 cant comunicate via BT audio, I guess I need that mod to make my cables comunicate.
> 
> I would appreciate a how to with pics about this minor surgery (*crosses fingers)
> 
> ...


 Hi 
I have seen some other people in various forums with this same problem. The strange thing is my car came from factory with a BT rsap unit that worked and communicated with the RCD510. all i did was reuse the cable from the original unit and add two wires to that cable to enable the a2dp to work stereo and not mono. 


Maybe you will need to get the full cable between your Bluetooth module and the rcd510, also I will try and get you vagcom coding of my radio unit to compare with yours. 

The routing is really minor  in this thread there is a link to remove the radio with pics and all you have to do is remove a s


----------



## osoliman (Jul 22, 2003)

Side panel from below the transmutation tunnel and pull out the carpet from the passenger foot well from the top to be able to tuck your arm under the carpet. I can try and upload some pics of the side panel screw location and pull the carpet for you 


Hard to do a full guide as everything is installed in place and i am not so good with my hands to redo it all  and lazy too :laugh: 

here is the coding for my RCD510 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 56: Radio (J0503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb 
Part No SW: 3C8 035 195 HW: 3C8 035 195 
Component: Radio RCD510 036 0130 
Revision: 00000001 Serial number: VWZ1Z3H3386480 
Coding: 0100040004 
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001 
VCID: E5CACA855509 

No fault code found. 

to remove panel unscew and pull down 











to remove carpet pull from top of footwell after removing panel 









to get your other hand under the carpet lift the carpet hole next to the BT module up and insert your hand in 










with the Radio removed as per the link in the first page of this thread, and the panel removed and the carpet removed ( you will not remove it totally just slide it half way back towards the passenger seat), and using the hole in the carpet next to the Bluetooth module you are able to route wires and cables from the radio to the BT module. 


as stated previously start from the radio cavity slide it down towards the open panel, tuck it under the carpet and pull it from the BT module hole with your other hand. 

Good luck !


----------



## osoliman (Jul 22, 2003)

dcjenkins said:


> Congrats! I believe those squares, which I get as well, are due to us not having the premium MFD. dcdubbin has as thread here that shows his premium display with all the bells and whistles.


 _I do believe I have a premium mfd, it's got all the bells and whistles , for example i can change the coming home lights from it and reset service counters and view audio info from my radio. Maybe a coding or firmware issue. _ . I stand corrected . I saw the thread and it seems that there is a newer MFD in the newer models. 

At least the BT icon between squares is a symmetrical shape so i can live with it


----------



## .KIX. (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks a lot Ill try to use Vag com to check my coding and after that Ill get to the wiring harness and check if I have all the cables. Since I work at an Apple Service center I have all the tools required for the surgery. 

Thanks a lot for the pics, greatly appreciated.:thumbup:


----------



## osoliman (Jul 22, 2003)

.KIX. said:


> Thanks a lot Ill try to use Vag com to check my coding and after that Ill get to the wiring harness and check if I have all the cables. Since I work at an Apple Service center I have all the tools required for the surgery.
> 
> Thanks a lot for the pics, greatly appreciated.:thumbup:


 Hello Kix, 
I hate to be the bearer of bad news but I dont want you to invest in the cables and be dissapointed. 

I recently came across this site 
http://www.myturbodiesel.com/1000q/a5/VW-bluetooth-FAQ.htm 

in there it says 
"When equipped with RCD 510 touchscreen radio 9w3 does not display the phone book over the radio display. You may see pictures of this because European units can do this. North American units cannot. 
" 

Makes sense since my RCD510 is a european one and it always worked even with my old RSAP BT module. 

what were VWoA thinking  

if you need the Radio to work and dial I think you are better off investing in the RNS510. 

Good Luck!


----------



## jperez2008 (Dec 30, 2008)

*Sorry not a CC but was referred to you guys for help by Bud*

Hey everyone, 

Sorry im not a CC guy, but Bud from checkered flag told me to check out the CC forums. I have a 2007 GTI with premium 7 stock HU. I recently purchased the Fiscon Basic Plus to enable Bluetooth calling and A2DP. Eventually I will want to get the RNS510(Reason I have the plus). 

For now though my A2DP only streams music through the front speakers. I can't fade to rear, change balance or anything and the sound, well only front speakers and it sucks. 

Wondering if this fix will work for my car as well. I KNOW I can stream A2DP or BT stereo because b4 I purchased the Fiscon BT kit, I had a Chinese replica RNS510, which streamed BT audio throughout the entire speakers with no problem. So it is possible with my phone. Im desperate because Fiscon is saying they wont refund without a 25% restocking fee.... and it cost me $554. Im speechless on their policy and lack of knowledge. When I called them, they had no clue that any cars were playing just front speakers. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## aarb00 (Jan 22, 2010)

I have an 09 Rabbit and installed a RCD-510, MDI, and 9W3. I thought I would get a phone display, which I have since learned I won't. I was thinking of getting the 9W2 to get BT Audio. 

My Rabbit doesn't have an MFD. Does the 9W2 have any less features that aren't display related that I may miss from the 9W3? Or will I only gain BT Audio and not lose anything?

I saw the picture demonstrating how to tell if you will get stereo audio or not over BT, but my connector under the seat looks different. I don't have anywhere to post a picture so I will do my best to describe it. 

There are two wire bundles going into a black connector with a white locking mechanism on it. This connector feeds into the 9W3 under my seat.

One bundle has a black and white cable, the other bundle has red, orange, yellow, blue, and brown. 

I bought the system from Car Systems in Poland about a year ago if that helps someone know the cable I am talking about. 

Will I get stereo audio or just mono?


----------



## Spongemak (Oct 19, 2010)

*9w7 cable*

Does any one here have the cable that came with the 9w7 and wants to sell it?


----------



## gtinmiami (Apr 22, 2009)

I just called my local VW stealership and they said only 1 cable is in that pack for part # 000979010E . 

Do I need to purchase 2 qty of these? The description in the pic above show "wire set" that makes me think that 2 cables come in the pack.

Anyone order this part yet? I don't want to get robbed by my local dealer as these list for 18bucks a pop.


----------



## dcjenkins (Oct 15, 2009)

gtinmiami said:


> I just called my local VW stealership and they said only 1 cable is in that pack for part # 000979010E .
> 
> Do I need to purchase 2 qty of these? The description in the pic above show "wire set" that makes me think that 2 cables come in the pack.
> 
> Anyone order this part yet? I don't want to get robbed by my local dealer as these list for 18bucks a pop.


gtinmiami, it's been almost a year since I did this project, but I'm 99.9% sure there were two wires in that pack. I bought them from the South Motors VW parts department. I don't recall them being only $18, though. So, it very well may be $18 each, at $36 total.

You'll need to cut and splice these wires onto longer wire of the same gauge. 

I hope this helps. BTW, I've moved out of Miami after living there 10+ years -- I'm missing the crazy weather.


----------



## gtinmiami (Apr 22, 2009)

dcjenkins said:


> gtinmiami, it's been almost a year since I did this project, but I'm 99.9% sure there were two wires in that pack. I bought them from the South Motors VW parts department. I don't recall them being only $18, though. So, it very well may be $18 each, at $36 total.
> 
> You'll need to cut and splice these wires onto longer wire of the same gauge.
> 
> I hope this helps. BTW, I've moved out of Miami after living there 10+ years -- I'm missing the crazy weather.


dcjenkins, thanks for the quick response. This makes me feel better about making the purchase. I found another local dealer that keeps more than 1 of these cables in stock and charges 15 bucks a piece. 

This thread has been really helpful. 

I will buy the cables and hopefully do this install within the next few weeks.


----------



## Supermerc (Aug 15, 2011)

**bump**

Bump out of self interest and general interest.


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Vagpartsforsale.com


----------



## Supermerc (Aug 15, 2011)

Tried sending you a PM, but your box is full. Thanks for you help.


----------



## Supermerc (Aug 15, 2011)

Also, do you know how strick VW is about this mod voiding the warranty? I only have 17k on my used CC so it's still covered under warranty and I would like to take it in for the free service while I can and in case something breaks. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Supermerc (Aug 15, 2011)

*Finished*

Just finished installing my new wire harness to give me stereo audio. Works like a charm and was really easy to do. Thanks to everyone here for helping with all of my questions and giving great information. Just to be clear on the RCD-510 stereo the pins are:
BT Harness pin 4 -> Head Unit pin 11
BT Harness pin 5 -> Head Unit pin 5

like is stated above, but I just wanted to clear up any confusion that anyone may have.


----------



## gtinmiami (Apr 22, 2009)

*Finished too!*

Thank you all for posting all this info. I was able to get BT-Audio working in stereo mode over the weekend. I was a little hesitant to get started because it all sounds a bit overwhelming. But once I got started I realized it's not so bad at all.


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Supermerc said:


> Also, do you know how strick VW is about this mod voiding the warranty? I only have 17k on my used CC so it's still covered under warranty and I would like to take it in for the free service while I can and in case something breaks.
> 
> Thanks again.


They'd never know unless you told them most likely.


----------



## MZOCC (May 5, 2012)

*Drat.*

1st let me say awesome thread...this was a huge help. I haven't tinkered with car stereos for about 20 years. [insert old jokes here]

2nd...bump.

I'm still waiting on my 9w7 to arrive but I thought I'd get a headstart on the wiring. I have the RCD-510 in my CC. It took me about an hour, mainly because I wanted to be very sure which pins I was connecting. 

But... I apparently am now the proud owner of an airbag service light!! :banghead: What the S#!%?!? 

Any help would be awesome. I'm guessing I poked around in the stereo housing a bit too aggressively. HELP!


----------



## gtinmiami (Apr 22, 2009)

I think this happend to me once too... I forgot to plug the airbag light back in on the bottom side of the radio bezel. 

Did you get this fixed yet?


----------



## andrep182 (Aug 1, 2010)

MZOCC said:


> 1st let me say awesome thread...this was a huge help. I haven't tinkered with car stereos for about 20 years. [insert old jokes here]
> 
> 2nd...bump.
> 
> ...


I finally installed 9w7 on my cc but I'm in the same boat now ... stupid airbag service light ... did you manage to fix it?


----------



## CC_Lover (Sep 5, 2012)

*Found this old thread but have a quick follow-up question!*



Supermerc said:


> Just finished installing my new wire harness to give me stereo audio. Works like a charm and was really easy to do. Thanks to everyone here for helping with all of my questions and giving great information. Just to be clear on the RCD-510 stereo the pins are:
> BT Harness pin 4 -> Head Unit pin 11
> BT Harness pin 5 -> Head Unit pin 5
> 
> like is stated above, but I just wanted to clear up any confusion that anyone may have.



I just purchased a 9W2 from ebay with the harness. It looks like my harness has the wires connected as mentioned above. COuld that mean that I was sold a harness for the 9W7? If so, I'm guessing that it would work with the 9W2 and the RCD510 that I'm planning to use it with.

Thanks!


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

CC_Lover said:


> I just purchased a 9W2 from ebay with the harness. It looks like my harness has the wires connected as mentioned above. COuld that mean that I was sold a harness for the 9W7? If so, I'm guessing that it would work with the 9W2 and the RCD510 that I'm planning to use it with.
> 
> Thanks!


It means the harness has the wires for 9w2/9w7 that include stereo streaming. Only 9w3 harness does not have those wires and people switching from 9w3 to 9w2/9w7 need to add them.
You should be good to go just using that harness if the wires are there.


----------



## CC_Lover (Sep 5, 2012)

Thank you. I'll give it a try after I plan out the rest of the install. Need to find out where to connect the can bus + and - wires. Also need to figure out a good technique for runs the mic cable up the pillar and get the mic in to position in the over head console.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

